# My 1932 Ford Phaeton



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Here's some pictures of the AMT 1932 Ford Phaeton in 1/25th scale. 

Pinstripes and custom work done by me.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Looks cool Trevor! I like the aircleaner and the tiki style face on the back. You have really good brush control!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Nifty job there Trevor, some ace pinstriping, especially on such a small scale!! You mentioned you use One-Shot lettering paint, have you ever come across Clear Fibroseal paint extender. I used to use both when I was painting signs ( also Ronan ) but it seems Fibroseal is hard to find these days.

PS. I'm a little curious about your basic color choice.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi Dabs,

Never heard of it, but that's OK as I'm just starting out with One Shot. I'll probably come across it sometime, or know someone who knows about it. 

I want to save up and get the Neon paints. I just have the basic set of 5 paints : Red, Yellow, and Blue with Black and White. I don't have the extenders or reducers and I'm just using General Purpose paint thinner. It seems to work.

As for the basic colour, it's Tremclad Red Oxide Primer and Tremclad Flat White.

I built this model in 5 days. Put the freshly painted parts in the car on a hot day and they were dry in under 1 hour, which us fast for this kind of paint.

Auroranut : My hand was shaking like crazy trying to do this. Glad you like how it turned out!  ThanX again!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

That looks really cool. I like the custom painting... very original. I built the same kit stock, and its not an easy build. Very frustrating. One tip, should you build a second kit sometime, is to glue the interior into the body shell first, then shim and putty the huge gaps. The top of the interior should be flush with the top of the body and doors. This prevents you from being able to see between the interior and body and out the bottom of the car. I masked the seam for the interior and exterior colors, and it came out nice.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Too true! When I built the kit originally in the earily 1990's, it didn't have that gap. The new release, which this kit was built on, has it and because of it, I had to glue the interior to the fenders and then snake the body onto it after I had painted and installed the dash board.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nice job


----------

